# Netgear FVS338 VPN Router behind a Netopia 3346N-002



## applepicker1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi all,
I have AT&T ADSL Service with a static IP Address on a Netopia 3346N-002 modem / 4 port router, I am trying to install a Netgear FVS338 VPN Router Firewall behind the Netopia so I can use the VPN to connect an Avaya IP phone at a remote site to the phone system at the Netgear main site, can anyone tell me how to configure the Netopia and the Netgear so I can use the Netgear as the PPPoE connection to AT&T and as the DHCP Server for the LAN.
The Avaya IP phone has VPN software installed on it already.
Can anyone help me please?
Thank you in advance,
Mark L. McKenna


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd bridge the Netopia modem/router to eliminate it's NAT layer: http://www.netopia.com/support/hardware/technotes/CQG_015.html


----------



## applepicker1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you johnwill, I'll give it a try.


----------

